# Desert hairy scorpion breeding advice!!!



## DRD (Nov 12, 2008)

I was wondering if it was easy to breed this species as i have 2 females and 1 male they are currently housed separatly.

any advice is appriciated.


----------



## matto2k (Nov 30, 2006)

nope there actually quite hard to bred hence the price tag....

something to do with cannibalism andthe aggression they show to each other. good luck thoug hand be prepared to lose one or both of them before trying


----------



## GazEmm (Jul 11, 2006)

Yeah, very difficult from my understanding and as said, very cannabalistic.

Think this is why you very rarely (if ever) see any CB ones for sale, they are always WC!!

If you just fancied giving it a go as yours are old enough id maybe suggest to give it a miss...if however its somethings that really interests you and something you intended to attempt then good luck and keep us posted...again mind, as said above expect to lose one or probably both of them.


----------



## DRD (Nov 12, 2008)

i think i may give it ago.

i have bred many other species but never attempted with these ones.

with all my scorps when breeding are placed into a 2.5 foot viv with 5-7 hides and burrows.
i have found this very effective in the past.

may put 1.1 together to see how they get along, to see if they dont attack one another.

I THINK THIS ONE IS GOIN TO BE A CHALLENGE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LiamAndKec (Jan 23, 2009)

Good luck. I hope it goes well.


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

DRD said:


> i think i may give it ago.
> 
> i have bred many other species but never attempted with these ones.
> 
> ...


Not with these. I have breed them and had babies a few times and this is not the way. I say go with a very small tank (say, 1ft max!) and keep a VERY good eye on them. The best thing to do that I have noticed is to put the male in the females tank a few times and remove him before then get close (just so he notices her). This gets him in the mood. Then a day or so later pop him in and keep a good eye on them. I may have a video of my last mating if it will help. I will just have to dig it out. PM me if you need any more advice as I can give you my phone number.


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

Record it.

Stick it on You Tube.

Then send us the link here?

:2thumb:


----------



## scorpion-boy (Dec 14, 2009)

any news, what happened with these - i have a gravid desert hairy looks due to birth any time soon, im just wondering if after she gives birth and they have been on the mothers back, once they start to emerge and wander around alone - how likely is survival if i quickly gather them all up and house each scorpling seperately 
i really want these babies to survive


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

Incubuss said:


> Not with these. *I have breed them and had* *babies a few times* and this is not the way. I say go with a very small tank (say, 1ft max!) and keep a VERY good eye on them. The best thing to do that I have noticed is to put the male in the females tank a few times and remove him before then get close (just so he notices her). This gets him in the mood. Then a day or so later pop him in and keep a good eye on them. I may have a video of my last mating if it will help. I will just have to dig it out. PM me if you need any more advice as I can give you my phone number.


 
Nice one man.


----------



## RAZZ-MCFC (Jan 25, 2010)

scorpion-boy said:


> any news, what happened with these - i have a gravid desert hairy looks due to birth any time soon, im just wondering if after she gives birth and they have been on the mothers back, once they start to emerge and wander around alone - how likely is survival if i quickly gather them all up and house each scorpling seperately
> i really want these babies to survive


you sure she isn't just overfed?


----------



## scorpion-boy (Dec 14, 2009)

pretty sure she is gravid - i can see white dots inside from her side - plus she has only eaten once since ive had her and she is getting bigger 

she came out lastnight and lifted her body waay up from the sand and dug her front claws down - this is the behaviour my emperor displayed giving birth 
unfortunately i disturbed her as i looked over and she started pushing her (head?) into the sand and digging with her eating pincer things then scuttered off back under her rock not seen her since - whats that all about


----------



## RAZZ-MCFC (Jan 25, 2010)

scorpion-boy said:


> pretty sure she is gravid - i can see white dots inside from her side - plus she has only eaten once since ive had her and she is getting bigger
> 
> she came out lastnight and lifted her body waay up from the sand and dug her front claws down - this is the behaviour my emperor displayed giving birth
> unfortunately i disturbed her as i looked over and she started pushing her (head?) into the sand and digging with her eating pincer things then scuttered off back under her rock not seen her since - whats that all about


well if she's got the dots then it does sound like she is gravid

plus the behaviour as well

good luck either way mate


----------



## lucozade3000 (Aug 16, 2008)

scorpion-boy said:


> any news, what happened with these - i have a gravid desert hairy looks due to birth any time soon, im just wondering if after she gives birth and they have been on the mothers back, once they start to emerge and wander around alone - how likely is survival if i quickly gather them all up and house each scorpling seperately
> i really want these babies to survive


Sorry to be the killjoy here but i wouldn't expect any of them to live past second instar, whatever you do..
They demand very specific conditions that are extremely hard to reproduce in captivity mostly to do with hygro

-J


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Yep been there done that and failed miserably


----------



## scorpion-boy (Dec 14, 2009)

yeah unfortunately this is all ive managed to find on info of them - dont expect them to live - surely with all the trying there must be people out there that can sudgest what to do to stop them dying and reaching maturity. it seems such a waste and those that have succeeded - how what conditions etc - i read in the wild they like to burrow really deep and it is believed that it is because it is cooler and slightly more humid for them and this is the conditions they need for birthing - but short of providing a really deep burrow wich i understand can be VERY deep for them to retain the conditions she would need for that healthy birth im not really too sure what there is i can do - but surely there is something


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

I believe not even the most experienced scorpion breeders can give you that info as no one really knows. 

If anyone does tho let me know I cant get any luck with these


----------



## RAZZ-MCFC (Jan 25, 2010)

somebody i know who is very experienced at keeping scorpions

apparently in the 100 years or so that desert hairys have been a known species nobody has successfully managed to breed them in captivity


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Breed or raise?


----------



## RAZZ-MCFC (Jan 25, 2010)

Pied Piper said:


> Breed or raise?


raise sorry should of been clearer

from birth to adulthood, so nobody knows how many moults they take to reach adult size


----------



## scorpion-boy (Dec 14, 2009)

RAZZ-MCFC said:


> apparently in the 100 years or so that desert hairys have been a known species nobody has successfully managed to breed them in captivity


 yeah ive read theres been no luck but google turned out this :-
hence my bringing this thread back to life 



Incubuss said:


> Not with these. I have breed them and had babies a few times and this is not the way. I say go with a very small tank (say, 1ft max!) and keep a VERY good eye on them. The best thing to do that I have noticed is to put the male in the females tank a few times and remove him before then get close (just so he notices her). This gets him in the mood. Then a day or so later pop him in and keep a good eye on them. I may have a video of my last mating if it will help. I will just have to dig it out. PM me if you need any more advice as I can give you my phone number.


 
its gonna be a real shame for her to have these for them all to die - ill keep searching and do what i can to keep them alive but after all ive read im not holding my breath


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

I've never made it past 2nd instar tried everything just doesn't happen got to the stage were ive given up to be perfectly honest.

Last ones where still born and disfigured don't know what happened there they were like dried up blobs of glue


----------



## RAZZ-MCFC (Jan 25, 2010)

Pied Piper said:


> I've never made it past 2nd instar tried everything just doesn't happen got to the stage were ive given up to be perfectly honest.
> 
> Last ones where still born and disfigured don't know what happened there they were like dried up blobs of glue


just shows how perfect nature is

the person i was speaking to said they never make it past 3rd instar


----------

